# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλουβί για καναρίνι...

## Zorba_The_Freak

Αναζητωντας σπιτι για τον καινουριο μου φιλο, κατεληξα διαβαζοντας εδω μεσα οτι χρειαζομαι:
1) ενα στενομακρο και οχι ψηλο κλουβι, με μηκος τουλαχιστον 40cm και χωρις καμπυλωτες πλευρες αλλα τετραγωνες.
2) Ταιστρες 1? 2?
3) Ποτιστρα απλη και οχι με μπιλια?
4) 1-2 αυγοθηκες
5) Μπανακι εξωτερικο.
6) Καποια καλη τροφη (θα ρωτησω αυτον που θα μου δωσει το καναρινι τι ειδος ειναι ακριβως και τι ταιζει ο ιδιος)

Σωστα μεχρι εδώ? Πρεπει να προσεξω κατι αλλο για αρχή?
Επειδη οι εποχες ειναι δυσκολες, μπορει καποιος εστω με πμ να μου πει που να παω (κατα προτιμηση κοντα στο Χαιδαρι) για ολα αυτα, γιατι με μια βολτα μεσα στο φορουμ δεν ειδα αναφορες σε καταστηματα??

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν θα δεις αναφορες σε καταστηματα γιατι θεωρειτε διαφημιση...
ψαξε στο ιντερνετ για αξεσουαρ...

αν παρεις πχ  μια ζευγαρωστρα(συνηθως ειναι 60cm μηκος) θα σου κοστισει περιπου 25€...οσες φορες εχω παρει εχει μαζι τις ταϊστρες και 1-2 ποτιστρες απλες...
μια αυγοθηκε να κανει 0,50 €?καπου εκει...
νομιζω πως κλουβι,τροφη,αξεσουαρ θα σου κοστισουν το πολυ 30€...
μη παρεις κοκκινες,κιτρινες,πρασινες βιταμινες που μαλλον θα σου πουν απο το πετ σοπ...

αν θες καλα θα ηταν να παρεις τουλαχιστον μια ξυλινη πατυθρα...εκτος αν θες να φτιαξεις..

και ενα σουπιοκοκαλο σιγουρα!
απο την μικρη μου εμπειρια θα σε βολεψει ενα κλουβι με συρταρι τουλαχιστον 2-2,5cm βαθους ,αν εχει και σχαρα στο πατο που βγενει συρταροτα θα σε βολεψει ακομα περισσοτερο...

μια τετοια ζευγαρωστρα εχω εγω και με βολεψε πολυ(απο εκει που την πηρα ειχε 26€)!...

ενα παραδιγμα κλουβιου πιστευω καλο για ενα καναρινι!(τιμη στο ιντερνετ 16€)...

----------


## nikosman

εγω κλουβι προτεινω μια ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα θα την βρεις 22-30 ευρο σε ολα τα αλλα εισαι σωστος!!

----------


## nikosman

> δεν θα δεις αναφορες σε καταστηματα γιατι θεωρειτε διαφημιση...
> ψαξε στο ιντερνετ για αξεσουαρ...
> 
> αν παρεις πχ  μια ζευγαρωστρα(συνηθως ειναι 60cm μηκος) θα σου κοστισει περιπου 25€...οσες φορες εχω παρει εχει μαζι τις ταϊστρες και 1-2 ποτιστρες απλες...
> μια αυγοθηκε να κανει 0,50 €?καπου εκει...
> νομιζω πως κλουβι,τροφη,αξεσουαρ θα σου κοστισουν το πολυ 30€...
> μη παρεις κοκκινες,κιτρινες,πρασινες βιταμινες που μαλλον θα σου πουν απο το πετ σοπ...
> 
> αν θες καλα θα ηταν να παρεις τουλαχιστον μια ξυλινη πατυθρα...εκτος αν θες να φτιαξεις..
> ...


με προλαβες

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Η ζευγαρωστρα μου αρεσει πολυ.

Οποτε αφου δεν γινεται να προτεινεται καταστημα θα παρω σβαρνα 2-3 καταστηματα που ξερω και θα δω τι θα βρω...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πες τους να σου διξουν τι εχουν απο ζευγαρωστρες και βλεπεις!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τελικα η πρωτη προσπαθεια να αγορασω ζευγαρωστρα, εστευθει απο ΠΑΤΑΓΩΔΗ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ.

Πηγα σε 4-5 καταστηματα και κανεις δεν ειχε κατι της προκοπης  :sad:  Φαινεται οτι η κριση εχει χτυπησει και εδω...

Αν παραγγειλω απο το internet πιστευεται να ερθει ολοκληρο ή θα μου το στραπατσαρουν??? Το εχει κανει κανεις???

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχω παρει μια κλουβα 80αρα απο θεσσαλονικη αντικαταβολη,μου ηρθε δυπλομενη αλλα την εστησα ευκολα και χωρις ζημιες...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μολις παρειγγειλα και εγω  :Happy:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Λοιπον η ζευγαρωστρα εφτασε και μαλλον φαινεται οτι ειναι εξαιρετικη επιλογη.

Τωρα, μια ερωτησουλα:

Θελω να φτιαξω ενα σημειο στο μπαλκονι μου για να κρεμαω το κλουβι καποιες ωρες την ημερα.

Τι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω για να ειναι ασφαλες και να μην πεσει? Γαντζακια σαν αυτα που κρεμαμε τα πολυφωτα?
Απλες γωνιες? Πρεπει να προσεξω κατι?

Για πειτε οσοι τα εχετε κρεμαστα...

Ευχαριστω..

----------


## xXx

καταρχήν να προσέξεις στη βεράντα να είναι προστατευμένο αυτό είναι το πιο βασικό....από αρπακτικά...μετά ανάλογα με τις διαστάσεις της θες και τα κατάλληλα στηρίγματα

----------


## mitsman

Εγω που εχω ενα τριοροφο κλουβι,δηλαδη παρα πολυ βαρος,εχω κανει μια τρυπα με τρυπανακι,εβαλα ενα ουπα κ μια βιδα σαν Γ που ειναι.....αν μπορεσω θα βγαλω μια φωτο το μεσημερι να σου δειξω!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Με ΜΙΑ βιδα το κρεμας? Οχι 2?

Για βαλε καμια φωτο αν μπορεις...

----------


## irene

Καλησπέρα!
Εγώ έχω κάνει σε σχήμα Γ όπως ο Δημήτρης με 2 ούπα για καλύτερη στήριξη.
Αυτό για την προφύλαξη να το κοιτάξεις καλά.Δεν έχουν άδικο που στο λένε..πολλά έχουν γίνει με περιστέρια και γάτες.
Αν μπορείς στείλε μου πμ το site που παρρήγειλες τη ζευγαρώστρα γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ αν είναι να την βρω φθηνότερη απ' οτι στο καταστημα δίπλα μου.
Σ' ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια με το καναρινάκι σου!

----------


## nicktzad

γιωργο θα ηθελα και εγω το site που αγορασες την ζευγαρωστρα αν ειναι ευκολο....
επισης αγγελε και το site  απο οπου πηρες την κλουβα την 80αρα.ποσο την πηρες  αν επιτρεπετε??

----------


## jk21

> γιωργο θα ηθελα και εγω το site που αγορασες την ζευγαρωστρα αν ειναι ευκολο....
> επισης αγγελε και το site  απο οπου πηρες την κλουβα την 80αρα.ποσο την πηρες  αν επιτρεπετε??


εννοειται με pm

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Βρηκες αυτη τη ζευγαρωστρα σε καταστημα διπλα σου? Γιατι με μια βολτα που εκανα εγω, χωρις ομως να γνωριζω πολλα καταστηματα, δεν βρηκα ουτε καν ζευγαρωστρα.

Εχεις πμ... (Και εσυ nicktzad)

Αυτο με την προστασια με προβληματιζει πολυ.
Ενταξει με τις γατες, αλλα με τις καρακαξες τι κανουνε...

Δεν θελω να βαλω πλεγματα και τετοια οπως εχω διαβασει σε αλλα σχετικα ποστ...

----------


## xXx

> Αυτό για την προφύλαξη να το κοιτάξεις καλά.Δεν έχουν άδικο που στο λένε..πολλά έχουν γίνει με περιστέρια και γάτες.


δεν υπάρχει φόβος από περιστέρια και δεκαοχτούρες...γάτες,καρακά  ξες,γεράκια,κουκουβάγιες ... αυτά θέλουνε προσοχή

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Επειδη τις επομενες μερες αναμενεται το καναρινι, για να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.

Η ζευγαρωστρα που πηρα ειναι αυτη που φαινεται στο ποστ Νο2. Εχει 4 πατηθρες.

Μιας και το καναρινι (προς το παρον τουλαχιστον) θα εχει ολο το κλουβι δικο του, πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλο να βαλω και τις 4 πατηθρες ή να βαλω μονο πχ 2 στα 2 ακρα ωστε να εχει περισσοτερο χωρο για να "πεταει" λιγο?

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## mitsman

Εγω οποτε εχω αυτη την δυνατοτητα βαζω δυο πατηθρες στα ακρα,την μια ψηλα την αλλη χαμηλα!και ετσι το πουλακι γυμναζεται πιο πολυ πετωντας απο την μια ακρη στην αλλη!!!βεβαια θα σου πουν και τα παιδια για πιο σιγουρα!!!

----------


## douke-soula

εχω τον ναμναμ σε ζευγαρωστρα με 3 πατηθρες  μια δεξια πανω,μια αριστερα πανω (οχι κοντα στα καγκελα να μην ακουμπαει δηλαδη η ουρα του)
και μια κατω  στη μεση και λιγο προς τα δεξια

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες  :winky:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες


καλημέρα Γιώργο! έχεις δει τα κλουβιά εδώ ? http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Φυσικα και τα εχω δει...
και ζηλευω...
και μου τρεχουνε τα σαλια...
και....

Κλουβι αγορασα, και μου αρεσει πολυ!
 :Happy:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Οπότε ....σου απομένει να το γεμίσεις πουλάκια που αγαπάς ! Χρόνια πολλά και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλη την παρέα!

----------

